# Tiels related to termites?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, now I am very good at giving these guys plenty to eat, but they have taken to destroying the wooden perch that is part of the cage. The perch rests on top of the cage near their food and water. They are chewing it to shreds...should I be concerned??


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope that is what birds are known for they chew, chew, and chew some more 

it is mainly females but males do it as well 

and not just tiels all birds do it 

I had some cockatoos who ruined a expensive pair of rubber back insulated curtains, ate a hole in my daughters mattress, chewed my window sill and door frame and a entire side of a coffee table, ate a hole in her shirt while she was wearing it while she was alseep (they figured out how to open their cage and decided it was time for Sissy to wake up ) we re homed both(not because of the chewing we were re homing them to start with we were just a foster home until we found them their forever homes)Talked to the one couple who got one of them, he's ate their remote and a 400.00 dollar couch and numerous other things 

in my house NO clothes pin is safe - I have to use them to keep the doors of my cages clothes mainly on my love birds cages, because they figured out how to lift them up and get out - Well about 10 mins after putting a clothes pin on they have it destroyed 

when they're out of their cage they are chewing on their nest boxes 


But to deter perch chewing - specially if its starting to get weak from them chewing it is to get them toys made for chewing 

wooden beads, safe branches (cleaned and dried) etc. so they'll chew on something other then the perch they're supposed to stand on 

I've actually had a perch snap in half on me while i was cleaning it because the tiels chewed on it so much - I was glad it snapped on me and not them of course


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

little Mikey is terrible for chewing on that wood...maybe if u get them a toy that has shreddable parts and wood pieces for him to chew....it didnt work for little Mikey tho lol....we have ladders with rungs missing and slightly chewed perches....chewing wood is not something to be concerned about....unless its getting close to them chewing through it and it breaking in half!!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*eating...*

wow that's unbelievable. Well these two aren't that mischevious, and lets hope it stays that way. I just wanted to make sure the wood wouldn't hurt them.
They have tons of toys...they are pretty spoiled and have a cool set up with 2 cages, multiple pervhes and rope ring and gym and more.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

as long as it is safe wood it is fine 

dowel rods are safe and on here some where i forget what topic it is under i am pretty sure there is a entire list of safe trees/plants


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try getting them more toys that they can chew. Mine love to do that. It is a natural behavior. It is common for 'tiels in the wild to enlarge a nest hole by chewing and even the interior of the nest itself. They're just remodeling.


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

George loved to chew his perch so much that he chewed _through_ it while he was sitting on it, snapped in half and he scared himself!
after that we started putting tree branches in there because they were harder for him to actually chew through, and there was no point buyting the store bought perches because he would have just done it again
one branch went straight through the length of his cage and had a little either end so he had an outside perch on either side, that was until he decided to chew away the left section, he chewed it down till there was just enough to stay through the bar to support it but there was nothing left for him to sit on!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My birds are definitely related to termites... You might want to give your birds something else to chew on in hopes of distracting them from destroying the perch. My birds especially appreciate anything involving munch balls or popsicle sticks. A large munch ball with popsicle sticks thrust through it is cockatiel heaven!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ours don't eat their perches but everything else! It's good for their beaks though!


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Another great suggestion for chewing that I was given on another forum: Hard Cinnamon sticks. Cinnamon has medicinal qualities, plus it typically tastes great! I'm pretty sure cinnamon helps food digest properly and aids in helping upset tummys, as well as acts as an antibacterial med.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

skthurley said:


> Another great suggestion for chewing that I was given on another forum: Hard Cinnamon sticks. Cinnamon has medicinal qualities, plus it typically tastes great! I'm pretty sure cinnamon helps food digest properly and aids in helping upset tummys, as well as acts as an antibacterial med.


I forgot all about that - not sure how as i have them hanging in my cages 

It also makes their breath smell great for those who like to give kisses - no more pellet breath


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*wow cinnamon!!!*

As long as its ok for them I think that's a great idea!!!
These are all wonderful ideas, thanks for sharing,


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike loves Balsa wood, he went through a balsa toy in one day. It might be a good thing to try


----------

